
No text? No problem for Chrome's search by image - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57605596-92/no-text-no-problem-for-chromes-search-by-image/
======
warpech
I used it few times and it is amazing. It can tell you where was the vacation
photo of your Facebook friend made. Or what is original author of the artwork
reproduction on your hotel room wall.

Another (Google-independent) tool like that:
[http://www.tineye.com](http://www.tineye.com)

